

Clojure is running in a live system in a big veterinarian hospital - sctb
http://groups.google.com/group/clojure/browse_frm/thread/85649a134cf22655

======
msie
I see. Test on animals first and then on humans. :D

~~~
bpyne
Even in jest I would never want to make a comparison between the Draize Eye
Test and a new software system built on a relatively new language.

------
tricky
Is there anyone else on HN who gets excited about distributed HL7 systems and
healthcare?

~~~
icey
I don't know if you're being facetious or not, but I think that it's
interesting that they trusted a very new language for doing health care
related work.

~~~
tricky
I'm serious. I get snubbed every time I mention a healthcare startup to a
group of hackers. This is me saying, "hey, look, it _can_ be cool..."

~~~
icey
The health industry is one of the last great bits of arcane magic. Everything
about it is hand-wavey. You've got all kinds of regulations and tons of data
and all of the carriers have their own little fiefdoms and everything is done
a thousand different ways... Don't even get me started on actuaries.

~~~
tricky
wow, i couldn't have paid you to illustrate my point any better.

Where there is fear, there are opportunities.

~~~
cchooper
I worked on a highly unsuccessful multi-billion dollar health system that was
intended to solve all of these problems on a national level. I can tell you
now that a small guy working from the bottom up with individual institutions
is much better placed to solve real problems than a top-down bureaucracy. The
only hurdle is convincing them that they can trust your system with
confidential and life-critical data.

~~~
peregrine
I work at a highly successful company thats working to solve some of the
problems the health care industry faces(mainly the elder care community). We
grow by 20% annually and we have goals of 28% when we only grow by 26 as
opposed to 28 we see it as bad.

And yes the rules, and crazy laws, and hand waving are very very apparent. Its
insane but we make plenty of money.

~~~
tricky
20-30% annually? Nice.

I'm a one-man startup working to solve problems in the clinical trial and
research space. The sheer number of problems can be somewhat distracting and
the rules daunting, but there are a lot of doctors out there with money to
throw at solutions. It is amazing.

Am I profitable? Not yet. Obviously, I'm missing some necessary traits (read:
co-founder.)

------
nihilocrat
I want to see someone make a game / game engine using Clojure plus the
graphics library of their choice.

~~~
dimitar
Isn't the lack of OO in Clojure a problem? As far as I know most game
programmers like to program in C++ and OO is _supposed_ to be especially
suitable to making games.

I am certainly not an advanced programmer, I would like a pointer to some
resources on the subject.

edit: Naughty Dog is a successful game company that used Lisp, but with a OO
style: <http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?LispInJakAndDaxter>

~~~
JulianMorrison
Clojure doesn't have objects, but it has hashmaps and (multiple distinct first
class) synthetic hierarchies and multimethods. Compared to that, conventional
OO looks a bit crude.

------
gsmaverick
Great milestone, and I thought functional languages didn't have practical
uses. Shame, shame.

